# Turbonetics Turbo kit



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

Whats up guys, Im thinkin about goin with the Turbonetics turbo kit for my 05 sentra spec v se-r. Is this kit worth it? Gains? Hows it feel to drive a turbo sentra?


Thanks

would love to hear some kill stories as well.


-Kyle


----------



## Timmah603 (Feb 20, 2007)

Go to streetfire.net, and you can see a video of its performance. Go to the VIDEO category, go to the NISSAN section, and enter turbo Spec-V for your search. 
There is actually a nasty vid. of one owning an 04 mustang w/ 300 horse, and another of one smoking an M3 believe it or not.


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah i have seen that video... pretty bad ass.


----------



## NotSoNiss (Mar 6, 2007)

my buddy has his ( 04 i think) sentra turbo'd and a little other work and we smoke most cars on the road. I reccommend the tein lowering kit because you can adjust the front and the back of the car seperatly; front wheel drive, so that can help. If you have 4,000 its totally worth it.


----------

